# The kids are home



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

We picked up the babies Tuesday morning in Idaho, drove all day, and stopped in a hotel after 8 hours.















Put the towels all over the floor to let them out. They were good kids all night, 6 hours worth, and stayed in their playpen.








Back in the truck for the next 8+ hours, they did great. Slept most of the time when not poopin, peein, or harassing the driver.
Got home safe to CA late Wed. evening. 
Kids are doing well. Tiny ears tattooed and all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh wow! I am giggling at the thought of all those baby goats in a hotel room! I've heard things in hotels... but not goat kids! I bet some people were confused! Were they noisy?  They are adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness! That's the cutest thing ever! The sweet babies in their playpen just killed me!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is awesome! I just drove straight through with mine, I had a hard enough time finding a place that allowed cats!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

The kids in the play pen are awfully cute.

It also makes me feel more sane... ;-)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sweet!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

They were very quiet. Soft little calls. The hotel just said, "Dont let them on the bed." Went through 2 dozen x-l puppy pee pads. My Sister and I are in our 60's so driving through was not an option. Couldnt sync our potty breaks so the kids had clean bedding and warm bottles often.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad all went well.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute. I would have done the same thing!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

How precious!! Congrats!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable babies... And what a GREAT hotel!


----------

